# Lurkers making it hard for members!



## oltomnoddy (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm having a real hard time getting anywhere in the forum.
All I get is "The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later."
Geee, I wonder why???

What's Going On: Currently Active Users  227 (57 members and 170 guests)


----------



## 420benny (Jan 26, 2009)

We are just too popular. Quick, somebody run them all off!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 26, 2009)

i think its more than that causing it. we've had alot more members and guests on at one time and i wasn't to bad. sorry but im glad its you gettin server busy and not me. its a pain for sure


----------



## masterlow (Jan 26, 2009)

cant you get a bigger sever


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 27, 2009)

and i thought i was the only one having this problem. edit the forum so that lurkers get to view like 5 posts or something and then make 'em join!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 27, 2009)

I am having same problem 2 out of every 5 clicks " sever is to busy ". What a drag.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 27, 2009)

ya know... I could see people being justified to complain if THEY PAID to use MP...

until then... stop complaining, already... sheeesh :holysheep: 

ya don't like it, then leave....


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2009)

Easy there Squeezy. 

this is _The Site _to be if it's MJ your needing to learn to grow without all the antics of getting belittled cause you may know less than someone else. were all equal here. your not the only lonely one to get the message...bb...


----------



## BrendanV (Jan 28, 2009)

Its true.. The only thing you can blame is the quality of info on this site. This  is by far the best MJ site for growing info and overall socialization. Like that crazy guy said, if we paid for it, it'd be different. This site is QUALITY compared to others that allow un-needed swearing and are not moderated near as well as this one.


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2009)

we really need an emoticon blowing a big raspberry...:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 28, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> TCVG, is right, usually i stay away from this site anymore because 9 times out of 10 i get the server busy message
> 
> believe it or not, there are other Canna sites out there, you decide which ones are better


 
*I did thats why i dont mind a little server busy now and again *


----------



## Alistair (Jan 28, 2009)

I suppose when MarPassion can afford a new server, he'll "pay" for it.  I'm grateful that he allows us on here without having to pay.  I get the "server busy" message several times a day. In my opinion, some people in this and other countries are spoiled.  With hard economic times, we all might experience more inconveniences than simply a busy server. Some of us might find ourselves out on the streets wondering where our next meal is coming from.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2009)

it is aimed at you bro. not an attack though. i'm glad your here to help share what you know with other growers just coming in. 

if i find the site busy, i move on to something else for a bit, and check back in awhile. thats what i like about the inter-webz, i can move around with stealth. 

no chip here bro. this is my ground zero for growing info. ran into some fine folks along the way. and i'm 'ever learning, and could use all the help i can get at times. and i don't look a gift horse in the mouth, i take heed in all advice i get. it's all about helping each other get to one point, from another. 

{ quote , tommy chong } life is got ups', and downs' man. you never know when they'll come. when your down, its from the mistakes you made along the way. and you learn from them. 
and when your up dude, the possibilities are huge. cause you've already learned not to make the same mistake again...

...bb...


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.sniffles.ca/wavs/raspberry.wav


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 28, 2009)

*well i was allways taught if you have nothing nice to say dont say anything at all eace:   

not saying i live by it tho :giggle:*


----------



## 84VW (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry everyone, i deleted all my opinions since they are not allowed on this site


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2009)

it's all good dog. were chilled...bb...


----------



## Hick (Jan 28, 2009)

Everyones opinions are allowed, even encouraged.. BUT.. they should be presented in a manner not belittling or berating to the site or it's members.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 28, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> I suppose when MarPassion can afford a new server, he'll "pay" for it.  I'm grateful that he allows us on here without having to pay.  I get the "server busy" message several times a day. In my opinion, some people in this and other countries are spoiled.  With hard economic times, we all might experience more inconveniences than simply a busy server. Some of us might find ourselves out on the streets wondering where our next meal is coming from.



*:yeahthat: I just keep trying OR come back later. I have MANY other things to stress on*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

ok so anyway back onto the subject of server too busy... lol

It is mightily annoying when you write a long quick reply and then you get the server too busy page, click back and oh look message all gone :rant: lol I try to copy my text as much as i can before i post just incase, but its easy to forget, especially when high  

I guess every site has its downfall, but I must say in my opinion TCVG that was a little harsh - its a _technical_ problem, nothing to do with the quality of posts or posters on the forum, so if someone loves this forum and its attitude/feeling then they should go off somewhere else just because of a technical problem. Now yes we don't pay for the site, but I haven't found an MJ forum yet that you do pay for  

Constructive-ness here... Its probably caused by quite a few problems, one of which is probably the 'lurkers' or guests. So Mods, technical people, are there any other problems we can think of that might cause this to happen? And is there anything we can do to prevent it? Like would it help to delete old posts that were questions that have been answered or journals that are long since smoked and forgotten? I know a lot of things that are old are helpful to newer members etc, but the most important info is in the sticky threads, and new people tend to ask the same questions as the old ones anyway without looking back a few pages or using search anyway.

Just my thoughts, hope I don't upset anyone


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

If anybody wants to help the situation buy your supplies from Marijuana Passions sponsors. Just my $0.02



edit was you want changed to anybody wants


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 28, 2009)

i can only tell you whats going on with me, I'm a new guest,who applied to this forum to learn the finer points,I'm tring to glean all this new technoligy, this computer's tougher than growin weed I'll tell you that!!!  Anyway I'm a old stoner and figure that TV's let the cat out of the bag, Marijuana inc. etc, I been talking to a few people on here and its the economy,all of a sudden people are in jams and lookin for quick money, anyway I'm a Medical Grower with a permit for 15 plants and my wife has 15, I've put considerable money into my show and I just want it right, so I'm looking,and learning, I just thought it was always this crazy, anyway heres a link to reason for my lurking, of course the sequence is backwardshttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/14330 and as always my link dont work anyway


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow.  Someone vents and then senior members flame him because "It's free!  If you don't like it you can go somewhere else."  All becase he ranted about server issues?  I hope I missed something.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

lol neo your avatar pic is great!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I guess every site has its downfall, but I must say in my opinion TCVG that was a little harsh - its a _technical_ problem, nothing to do with the quality of posts or posters on the forum, so if someone loves this forum and its attitude/feeling then they should go off somewhere else just because of a technical problem. Now yes we don't pay for the site, but I haven't found an MJ forum yet that you do pay for


 
:yeahthat:   I completely agree with that.

The server busy stuff is frusterating, but I am learning to deal with it.  I just multi-task and have several windows open to other groups I am on for when I need to let this site work its issues out.

I am so darn addicted to this site.  I dont mind a little inconvienence every now and again.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks thorn.  I think the pic I had of a cop was making people suspicious..  <.< >.>


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

lol neo...i think it must have driven in that automatic stoner panic hehe

thanks mom 

pcduck, how does buying our supplies from MP sponsers help? Just asking, not criticising  Do you mean that if the sponsers get more money off us members then MP will attract more sponsers and hence get more income and be able to afford a bigger something-or-other that will help the site to run fluently.

I hope that made sense, I'm not sure it did lol...I'm not all that 'down' with the technical side of things, but do learn fast so explain it to me and i'll understand...i think hehe


----------



## IRISH (Jan 28, 2009)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Wow. Someone vents and then senior members flame him because "It's free! If you don't like it you can go somewhere else." All becase he ranted about server issues? I hope I missed something.


 
you did neo. missed, that is. no one was flamed dude...bb...


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

I think neo means ganged up upon rather than flamed, and it does come across that way sometimes.

So did anyone have any other ideas, other than the sponsers thing?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> pcduck, how does buying our supplies from MP sponsers help? Just asking, not criticising  Do you mean that if the sponsers get more money off us members then MP will attract more sponsers and hence get more income and be able to afford a bigger something-or-other that will help the site to run fluently.
> 
> I hope that made sense, I'm not sure it did lol...I'm not all that 'down' with the technical side of things, but do learn fast so explain it to me and i'll understand...i think hehe





It made perfect sense to me. That is what I was trying to say. Just mention you seen their add on MariP


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I think neo means ganged up upon rather than flamed, and it does come across that way sometimes.


 

* i would,nt  say ganged up on   just more like protective of MP *


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 28, 2009)

Why dont we close down some of the threads for MP members only?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 28, 2009)

:holysheep: 

I've had it with all the whining, cry-babies here in MP now...

I'm just gunna do my thing, and 'ta Hell with being social about it...

this isn't directed at any of my friends, and you know who u are... *C YA, CRY-BABIES... IF YA CAN'T TAKE IT, DON'T OPEN YER MOUTH IN THE FIRST PLACE.*

I'm outta here.... (if they had an icon of "flipping the bird", I'd be show'n it)

remember my F U thread (...before it got EDITED)?

btw... no need to ban me, cuz I ain't coming back.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 28, 2009)

I've gotten the busy server thingy too.
I just surf elsewhere for a while or logoff and come back later.
Works for me-Like one poster said:
"I have other things that are more worth stressing on."

Oh yeah speaking of stressing-well its another thread-lol

Gb


----------



## Alistair (Jan 28, 2009)

I personally had no intention of flaming or ganging up on anyone.  I basically meant that there were worse things in life than a busy server.  Don't forget to copy and paste that reply before pushing the "reply" button.  I'm pretty stubborn, I just keep on retrying over and over again until i get the page I want.  I usually manage to get there within a minute or two.

I get frustrated sometimes, but I just bang my head on the desk a bit until the server isn't so busy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn CVG....have you ever heard of tact or good manners?  Who peed in your Wheaties?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 28, 2009)

who cares what I think/say/do?

... I'm doing all these cry-babies a favour right now... I'm deleting all my threads/posts right now... and clearing up server space.

they don't have to listen to me "flame" anyone any more... TCVG is _gone_.

this'll be the last post to go....


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 28, 2009)

CVG sorry to here that a couple comments about the sever was enough to push you over the edge man. You seem like a intelligent person a good farmer the forum will miss your opinions. I don't think the point of this thread was to chastise the server or MP. If there are technical problems how else will the techies know if we don't tell them. I am sorry If my comments offended anyone, MP, or the server.

MCM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2009)

I just dont understand how anyone can take offense to this????

Its absurd!!

Scratches head....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 28, 2009)

*:yeahthat:*


----------



## Alistair (Jan 28, 2009)

Tcvc, no need for that.  We all like you and your input, as well as your good advice.


----------

